# No bottom end power 07 brute 650



## ericcarney (Apr 25, 2009)

I sunk my brute pretty bad out at Crosby in sept sometime but rode the whole day with no problems. I cleaned it up in the creek and loaded it up and went home. I left it in the garage like that for a couple months and then took it to general sams and it ran like trash right from the get go. Back firing real bad and no power, it was only running on one cylinder but replacing the plug didn't help. I took it home and cleaned it real good and had someone come out and tell me my carbs were jacked up so I took them to somebody and had them rebuilt. The guy that rebuilt them said there was at least a tablespoon of sand in my front carb (which was for the cylinder that wasn't firing). Now the bike runs better, and no more backfiring, but it still lacks alot of power. Before I could pull the front end up in low without pulling on it, now it won't pick the front end up with me standing on the back and yanking on it. Anybody know what the problem could be?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

if you sunk the bike you should have cleaned out the cvt system really good. mud and water in there dont fare well for clutch sheaves


----------



## ericcarney (Apr 25, 2009)

What is the CVT? Is that my clutch cover?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

yep. clean everything in there. dried up mud creates dust.
that will results in slipping and abrasion on the sheaves.


----------



## ericcarney (Apr 25, 2009)

Will I need to change out my sheaves?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

not unless they are SERIOUSLY pitted up and scarred. i doubt they are though.
just open it u p and give it a look over.


----------



## ericcarney (Apr 25, 2009)

Ok, so I opened up the cvt and there was no bad pitting or scarring and no belt pieces wedged behind the sheaves, I started it up again today and it is backfiring again real bad. I am thinking bad gas maybe?


----------



## Bruteality (Nov 17, 2009)

Does it have a limp mode on the 650 just may be


----------



## zacksbf (Sep 11, 2009)

You can pull all the fuel from the tank and pull it off the bike and clean it out real good and then add fuel back and go from there. If your real lucky the fuel will be part of your problem and maybe the coil for your front cylinder is bad since it is not firing. If it is a coil and bad gas that will be a cheap fix, if not then you will probably have to split the cases and check your engine.


----------



## ericcarney (Apr 25, 2009)

Yeah, the 650 has a limp mode, but I know that's not what it is. How hard is it to drop the tank? Anything I should look for in the tank to show that the gas is the problem?


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

If its been sitting for a couple of months the gas is bad. Its not to hard to drop the tank. Make sure to remove the fuel pump & check the sock on the filter. Also check ur vent line that comes out of the tank. It may be clogged up. Need to re route the vent line up to the pod also.


----------



## ericcarney (Apr 25, 2009)

Ok, I feel like I have done everything I can think of to fix this thing, I drained all the gas and put new fuel in it and the bike starts up smooth and seems to run good, but it is still lacking power big time, I drove it around my neighborhood and let the gas cycle through but it still can't pull the front end up like it used to in low, not even close. So any other suggestions would be great, otherwise I need to send it to a good atv mechanic close to Houston. Anybody know of a good one?


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Might still be somethin in yer carbs. Pull the a/f cover off and see if it makes a diff. Does it feel like maybe the belt is slippin or makin noise? Leavin moisture in yer clutch area is a bad thing. Doesnt take long for it to rust up. The clutch might not be squeezin yer belt good enough.


----------



## ericcarney (Apr 25, 2009)

I am pretty sure it is not the belt, but I was thinking that it might be my jets because of all the sand they found in the front bowl. Like maybe the carbs got cleaned out and the jets were clear at that time, but maybe some sand came in from wherever it originally came from (which I still haven't figured out) and clogged up one of the jets.


----------



## ericcarney (Apr 25, 2009)

It's weird because there wasn't any sand in the tank, the gas was a orange/brown color and looked terrible, but no sand. I can't figure out how it ended up in there, seems like even if it got into the gas tank, the sock on the filter would have kept it out. And the guy showed me pictures of the bowl and there was ALOT of sand in the bowl, he said at least a tablespoon.


----------



## MeanGreenMan (May 24, 2010)

Have engine leak down test done, or at least compression check on each cylinder.
You may have scratched cyl wall and not making as much compression as before.

MGM


----------



## ericcarney (Apr 25, 2009)

I was thinking a compression test too, anybody know the specs? I am going to go get a compression gauge tomorrow


----------



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

I'd blow out the fuel line from the tank to the carbs also while your working in the carb area. If sand got in the fuel pump, this would also cause an underpower situation IMHO. The compression check is also necessary as MeanGreenMan suggested.


----------



## ericcarney (Apr 25, 2009)

Anybody know what my compression reading should be?


----------



## ericcarney (Apr 25, 2009)

I give up, anybody know a good atv mechanic in Houston? I am looking for dealer quality at shadetree prices, haha


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

There is something in the manual about the compression numbers.


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Usually anything with atleast 100lbs of compression should be "capable" of running. Start it up and squirt some carb cleaner in the carb that you suspect is causin all the probs. Squirt it around yer carb boots. Check the o'rings on yer choke plungers. They could have missed somethin.


----------

